# Possible ND wolf reintroduction



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

This article is out of the MN Outdoors News paper. In this article it mentions a possible wolf reintroduction to ND, SD and a few other mid western states. I dont like the thought of wolves being reintroduced to ND and think that its unnecessary.

By Tim Spielman
Associate Editor
Wednesday, January 28, 2009 12:11 PM CST
Washington - Wolf delisting, announced two weeks ago for states in the Midwest, as well as the Rocky Mountain region (except Wyoming), is on hold following inauguration day action by the incoming Obama administration.

The U.S. fish and Wildlife Service reissued the delisting decision Jan. 14 after addressing the concerns of a court that ended state management of wolves 18 months after delisting in March 2007. The states of Minnesota, Wisconsin, and Michigan were to take the management helm 30 days after publication in the Federal Register, scheduled for Jan. 27.

But that changed when a new administration took over the presidency. As one of his first actions, President Barack Obama ordered that all pending Bush administration regulations be reviewed by incoming staff, including wolf delisting.

Phil Delphey, of the USFWS Region 3 office in Minneapolis, said such review is commonplace.

"It's typical that when a new president comes in ... he suspends any new regulations that were put in place by the previous administration, to give the agency and his new cabinet a chance to review any new rules that haven't yet gone into effect," Delphey said.

Frank Quimby, an Interior Department spokesman in Washington, said that all federal agencies and departments were instructed to freeze the current rule-making process, including wolf delisting in the Midwest, as well as the Rocky Mountains.

"There could be one of three actions," Quimby said. "It could continue going forward, it could be modified, or it could not go forward."

Quimby said there's no estimated timeframe for the review, but that "it could take a while. There will be a formal review of the rules, and a decision will be forthcoming," he said.

Delphey said the wolf rule wasn't singled out by the new administration.

"The wolf rule got swept up in this broad suspension," he said.

In Minnesota, the federal recovery plan calls for a population of 1,250 to 1,400 wolves. In the heart of the Western Great Lakes "distinct population segment" - Minnesota, Michigan, and Wisconsin - the population is about 4,000 wolves, including more than 400 each in the latter two states (an estimated 500 in Michigan), where the federal recovery plan calls for at least 100 wolves.

The western Great Lakes DPS also includes North Dakota, South Dakota, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, and Ohio, where wolf packs may become established in the future.

Delisting will help the states of Wisconsin and Michigan to deal with problem wolves, and also will allow citizens to kill wolves that are threatening life or property. In Minnesota, wolves now are classified as "threatened," and addressing wolf depredation through lethal means is allowed.

Wolves were "relisted" in September 2008 following a ruling by U.S. District Court Judge Paul Friedman, prompted by a Humane Society of the_United States lawsuit.

Following the ruling, the USFWS "re-examined its legal authorization to simultaneously identify and delist a population of wolves in the western Great Lakes," according to an agency press release.

While the status of wolves in Minnesota is "threatened" (they're "endangered" in Wisconsin), DNR Fish and Wildlife Division Director Dave Schad said the delay still complicates matters, for the agency, as well as the public.

"Because wolves in Minnesota are threatened rather than endangered, we still have the ability to take wolves that are doing damage to livestock," he said. That's done through an agreement with USDA Wildlife Services.

For the public, the delay might add a layer of confusion to an already confusing process. For 18 months, when wolves were delisted during 2007 and 2008, state residents were legally able to defend their property from wolves considered a threat. For now, that's not the case.

"It's confusing for everybody - this on then off ...," Schad said. "States are really being held hostage here by the decisions of federal agencies," he said.

Further, those decisions are delaying the states' ultimate ability to manage wolf populations by way of hunting, trapping, or other control measures, because some of those things can't occur until a 5-year monitoring period has expired.

"Every time something like this happens, the clock resets," he said.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

coyotebuster said:


> Delisting will help the states of Wisconsin and Michigan to deal with problem wolves, and also will allow citizens to kill wolves that are threatening life or property.


If I lived in MN or MI, every wolf I saw would be "threatening" my life.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Afraid they are a little late.Here's an announcement by SoDak Game,Fish and Parks 2 days ago.

"SD GFP NEWS FOR 1-29-09

Release Contact: Ken Dulik, 605-885-6403; Sharon Rose, 303-236-4580

Wolf Shot In Roberts County, South Dakota

The illegal killing of a wolf in northeastern South Dakota brings a reminder from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and the Game, Fish and Parks Department that wolves are protected by federal and state law.

On January 25, 2009, a Wolf was shot and killed by a coyote hunter in Roberts County. The wolf was a female and weighed approximately 70 pounds. The female wolf was traveling with a second and larger animal which is also likely a wolf. In addition to that wolf, an individual reported seeing two more animals which are also likely wolves in the area later that same day.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and the South Dakota Game Fish and Parks Department want to remind individuals that wolves are protected under the Endangered Species Act and state law, and it is illegal to kill them.

Individuals planning on hunting coyotes in north-eastern South Dakota, particularly in Northern Roberts County, must use extreme caution before shooting any coyotes to ensure that the animal is definitely a coyote and not a wolf.

Anyone seeing the illegal taking of a wolf may contact Special Agent Ken Dulik, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, 605/885-6403 or the GFP TIPs Hotline at 1-888 OVERBAG. Individuals in the Roberts County area may also contact Conservation Officer Dean Shultz at 605/698-3852.

--GFP"


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Trust me on this issue- YOU DON'T want to Introduce them in your state-

were having a lot of problems with them here- and it will only get worse-

Was wondering for what reason would ND want to introduce them- ???
Just to have?? Bad idea- in my opinion- the state( ND) should look at surrounding states and listen to there problems before going ahead with this - 
If they can not be harvested because of there endangered status, how can you control them once they take over a area? And they will -

Good Luck--


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My only guess would be to introduce them into the park to help control the elk population. The issue with that though is, as we've seen in the past introduced wolves are just not the same as the originals and the same problems will arise.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The NDGF is already doing it, just like they planted the mountain lions. 8)


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Wolves in SD and ND? OK, SSS.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Old Hunter said:


> The NDGF is already doing it, just like they planted the mountain lions. 8)


 :eyeroll:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Wolves are taking over the area I deer hunt here in ND already, I know I dont want to see any more in the state. There used to be a area on our land where 50+ deer would come out ever night like clock work and for the past 2 years there hasnt been a one. I have seen what they do to the deer population first hand and Im not impressed. More hush puppies in ND is a bad idea.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you have any trail cam pics of these wolves?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

No I don't have any pics of them, actualy don't even own a trail cam but see them on a regular basis, also had a cat pass threw not to long ago but never caught up to it. I think their might be more wolves in parts of nd than people realize. Its a good thing I don't take deer hunting too seriously because it has reqlly gone down hill fast around my area!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

On the bright side, bringing back wolves would probably boost duck production. :beer:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> Wolves are taking over the area I deer hunt here in ND already, I know I dont want to see any more in the state. There used to be a area on our land where 50+ deer would come out ever night like clock work and for the past 2 years there hasnt been a one. I have seen what they do to the deer population first hand and Im not impressed. More hush puppies in ND is a bad idea.


MN DNR was telemetry tracking a wolfpack near our farm at LOW just before MN opener, some of our group talked to the guy...he said this pack was spending more time around the lake instead of the big forest in the Beltrami this year...our group, including my Dad, saw wolves on the farm during deer season...and guess what? not too many deer were seen!

I know it's anectdotal, but from three years ago ("most deer I've ever seen" according to my Dad, who's spent his 70 yrs on the farm) to very poor numbers this year...and the one thing that's new is wolves in the area...oh yeah, and reports of mountain lions too... :lol:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

very few places in n.d have the habitat to support wolves. i know there are a few but for the most part, the open agricuclture areas and open plain will not sustain them. i see them in western minn. occationally but they are always singles, young probably and suspect they get shot by coyote hunters


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Im definately not saying ND should introduce wolves, but I do know that the Minnesota deer population reduction is not even close to the wolves doing. Minnesota for the past what 5-6years maybe more have been allowing people to shoot 3,4,5 maybe more deer a year. That has definately takin its toll. I've hunted Minnesota from the Twin Cities area all the way up to the Red Lake area and the trend is the same.

Granted if wolves are in an area the deer may move alitle but just becasue the deer aren't there and wolves are it doesnt mean they are dead.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

hmmm.... may have to throw the AR(the one i lost if they come lookin) back in the truck :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I think im noticing a trend in MN.

No offense to the gopher chokers out there, but it seems your DNR isnt doing such a good job managing its terrestrial resources. :lol:

Question: Were the northern MN wolves introduced, or did they come down on their own from Ontario?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I believe they have always been here. One source I read (can't remember) said they were not completley or intentionally killed off in Minnesota.

I'll agree with you that the MNDNR is not very good at handling things especially when it comes to limits. They just let everybody shoot and shoot deer then all of a sudden people eonder why they are not seeing any deer. And as you know the whole ringneck/blue bill thing :roll:

But like I said as far as I know they have always been here. The same source I read said that a wolf from 150miles south of International Falls traveled all the way to eastern Sask. So I would dare to believe there are already wolves in ND.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

If it's not broke dont fix it. What good can come out of this?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

MINN. DNR COULDNT MANAGE 2 HAMSTERS IN A CAGE. i almost seen a deer last year i think :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> I think im noticing a trend in MN.
> 
> No offense to the gopher chokers out there, but it seems your DNR isnt doing such a good job managing its terrestrial resources. :lol:
> 
> Question: Were the northern MN wolves introduced, or did they come down on their own from Ontario?


they have always been there...were never extirpated from far northern MN...but with protection their population has grown and expanded the range...


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Bustem36 said:


> Im definately not saying ND should introduce wolves, but I do know that the Minnesota deer population reduction is not even close to the wolves doing. Minnesota for the past what 5-6years maybe more have been allowing people to shoot 3,4,5 maybe more deer a year. That has definately takin its toll. I've hunted Minnesota from the Twin Cities area all the way up to the Red Lake area and the trend is the same.
> 
> Granted if wolves are in an area the deer may move alitle but just becasue the deer aren't there and wolves are it doesnt mean they are dead.


it's been like that in our area since 2000...big deer kills because of mgmt permits, longer season, youth seasons, special NW deer zone, etc...and as of 2006 there were STILL more deer than ever...but all of a sudden reports of cougars seen, and wolves spending more time in the ag areas. This makes sense, because there was an ample food supply (20-40 deer per square mile) and the predators will take advantage...2007 was still very good season but 2008 was very noticeable decline in population. Deer movement certainly changed, and not many does/fawns were seen in the 16 day season.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

No need to introduce them. They are making there way in on their own from MN and Canada (just as the lions are from other states) As long as there is a good food source they will come. FWIW 150 years ago wolves were common on the ND prarie so saying they could not survive here is being a bit naive. When game populations increase they expand their territory to prevent crowding. That is mostly what is happening. heck I saw a fisher in ND far from it's typical woodland territory. I doubt that it was "introduced "there.

On another note I lived in International Falls, MN in the early 70's and while we rarely saw one we heard enough wolves on a regular basis to indicate a pretty decent population. During that time I don't recall them causing any more than the occasional nuisance.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> FWIW 150 years ago wolves were common on the ND prarie so saying they could not survive here is being a bit naive.


I think the sub-specie that existed on the plains 150+ years ago is long since gone. Not saying they couldnt slip in from MN, but they would have to do some serious adapting. Not to mention, our noticeable lack of cover when compared to northern MN means it would be much harder for them to establish a population base. :lol:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> On another note I lived in International Falls, MN in the early 70's and while we rarely saw one we heard enough wolves on a regular basis to indicate a pretty decent population. During that time I don't recall them causing any more than the occasional nuisance.


That's true, they weren't much of a problem when they stayed in the Superior and the Beltrami forested regions--except for the deer hunters and residents with pets or livestock on their small acreages in the wooded areas.

Now in their expanded range, they are getting into (relatively) more populated ag areas, and causing some depredation for cattle farmers. Farmers can't shoot 'em in the pasture, in their current protected status, but they can get paid for their losses...but good effing luck "proving" it's a wolf kill...several articles on that recently in Ag publications.

It is like you say...they will expand (if allowed) to the available food sources. I'm not for eradicating the wolves...just stating our experiences of having wolves 'next door' for years and now they're on the farm...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Just skimming to see where to go in ND to see wolves. Can we shoot wolves? If not what happens if you accidently kill one in a trap? SSS?


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW 150 years ago wolves were common on the ND prarie so saying they could not survive here is being a bit naive.
> ...


Wolves could live there...they cross 15 miles of ice on LOW, there's not much cover out there either...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im just saying, they would have a much rougher go here. There you have 15 miles of open ice, surrounded by timber. Here we have 15 miles of open ground, with the only cover being cattail sloughs full of snow, and little tree rows. (Except the NE corner of the state of course).

They could make it here, but theyd have a rougher go of it.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> No I don't have any pics of them, actualy don't even own a trail cam but see them on a regular basis, also had a cat pass threw not to long ago but never caught up to it. I think their might be more wolves in parts of nd than people realize. Its a good thing I don't take deer hunting too seriously because it has reqlly gone down hill fast around my area!!


I think it would be wise to invest in a trail cam. 

A lot of people will call BS when you tell them your seeing wolves. When they do, whip out a picture and tell em to GFY!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I believe one was shot near the Red River several years back and there have been unconfirmed sightings in the Pembina Hills and Turtle Mountain areas throughout the years. Both would provide traditional wolf territory and seeing a wolf 30-40 miles outside of that territory would not be unusual.

I agree that the prarie wolves were a different subspecies but they likely adapted from their forested brothers or vice versa and it's not unlikely that "evolution" could happen again. They are really only a bigger version of the fox and coyote both who thrive on the prarie.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think Wolves could make it in a lot of areas in ND. Especially the areas with high deer populations. Look how fast Mt. Lions have spread into areas people never thought they'd inhabit.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> Look how fast Mt. Lions have spread into areas people never thought they'd inhabit.


But they havent "established" in those areas. The only "established" area of mt. lions is in an area that offers the best "cat habitat". The rest are just passing through on their way looking for "cat habitat".


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Matt Jones said:


> On the bright side, bringing back wolves would probably boost duck production. :beer:


So would voluntary restrainbt too Jonesy, but that doesnt stop all of the hen busters outy there, Anyways, you always hear aobut people seeing them out here in NC and NW ND. I talked with a landowner who farms near the border w of Bottineau, and out on the flat land not the hills and hre took pics from his tractor of several out in the CRP along one of his fields and he saw them numerous times, said they were very playful and may have been mousing, hopping around. He would drive the tractor up to them and they would run off 100 yds and settle back down. Hasnt hurt the deer population up there very much if any at all.....


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

One thing we have to remember also is how huge there range is. Were talking big areas that wolves wonder. I know there are moose al throughout centeral ND and many times alot of the locals haven't seen them. I mention seeing moose the last couple years in the sam eareas and they look surprised. Now imagine a animal way smallera and alittle more secretive. May not be huge populations but I would lay money down that there are wolves that breed and have pups in ND


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I should have been a little more specific on where we have a pretty good population of wolves, fishers and a few cats (I did see the cats on a trail cam that the neighbor has) We have land in the pembina hills about 4 miles from the canadian border and also some land down in the sand hills where the elk are taken and there is wolves in both areas and there about 25 miles apart.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> coyotebuster said:
> 
> 
> > Delisting will help the states of Wisconsin and Michigan to deal with problem wolves, and also will allow citizens to kill wolves that are threatening life or property.
> ...


 :lol: Last time I was up in Ely I had the pleasure of seeing a timber wolf, I could definatly see how someone would feel "threatened" for their life!


----------



## Uncle Omar (Jul 8, 2008)

Part of the "problem" of jurisdiction is that Nodak is split in two halves, with the wolf group from the Yellowstone area "moving" into the western part, and the Minnesnowta group spreading out in eastern areas ... add in the ones moving down from Canada, and Nodak already has a wolf population ...

This "management" complication has delayed certain procedures that would allow "defending life or property" or even establishing a season on wolves in Nodak ...

No one needs to (or has, imho) "introduced" or "re-established" wolves in Nodak ... they're wild animals ... they can't read the imaginary lines drawn on a map ...

And ... no ... I do NOT work for ND G&F ... or the _Federales_ ... or any other such outfit ...


----------

